# Blood Angels captain (Golden Demon entry)



## LiamDawson27 (Apr 25, 2010)

I have had my AOBR captain gathering dust for a little while now, and decided to paint him up to enter the Golden Demon. I don't expect to do well, I am entering Youngbloods or demon initaite or something along those lines but, I just wanted some C&C on it. I am pleased with him and look foreward to seeing how he does.


----------



## ghazghkull-killyork (Jun 15, 2008)

ok, well first things first i think, you really need to use washes on models going to golden demon comps, or be an expert blender, also fixing things like the 2nd picture shows the skull in that ring thing and the paint has dried attached to both. the washes will help the paint look less flat and more real. i also know that it is easier to see things in photos like these (being much closer than you could get with your eyes). personally if you were trying to do a power sword i would either use a much finer brush (or a bit if wire or something) or just highlight the edges and blend up to a white/ off white. to give your self more of an advantage look at these pictures and try spot any places you may have accidently hit other parts of the model with your brush.
its the little things that get the big prizes.
i dont want to sound like a downer with the above comment. it has great potential and with a little fixing up it could be a great looking model


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

I agree. Buy yourself the box of washes, you'll be amazed at how much better things look and how they pull more detail out. Other than that, I think neatness is the key to Youngblood comps. 
Look at the model objectively. Can you see anywhere you could paint neater? Tiny differences seperate winners and losers so be harsh with yourself.


----------



## LiamDawson27 (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks for the tips. I have found out that I will not be able to make into games workshop in time to finish cleaning up this model and enter him. So I'll save him till next year.


----------

